
Show HN: Triton, a scaleable media center - jaredallard
https://github.com/tritonmedia/triton
======
mike-cardwell
I read your "What is TRITON?", and didn't know what TRITON is afterwards. So
read the rest of the doc. Still don't.

What will I see as an end user? An actual video player for playing my video
library? You compare yourself to Plex at one point, and I know that's what
Plex gives people... Or is it just some sort of API end-point which you need
to somehow attach a video player to?

~~~
jaredallard
So it will be just like Plex but it will be more focused on larger media
servers or people who want to not care about organizing media, need multiple
qualities pre transocded, and etc. I wrote a bigger detail to inimino below
about why that decision was made, but it's s3 first class and all about
ability to server media globally and scale.

------
jaredallard
Hi everyone, I'm the lead maintainer and original creator of this project. I'm
interested in hearing feedback on my project, which is a microservice oriented
alternative to Emby/Jellyfin/Plex/etc that focuses on being scaleable and
being cheap to host in the cloud. It solves the ideal use case of being a high
load media provider, focusing on runtime costs (encode once, not every time)
and being able to handle, of course, high load. Running a media server can be
a massive pain, and being able to abstract a lot of that away (autodetecting
media names and episode numbers) has saved me a lot of time for my personal
collection. Interested to hear anyones thoughts!

~~~
sohex
Might consider a different name since Triton is already a cloud platform from
Joyent.

[https://www.joyent.com/triton/compute](https://www.joyent.com/triton/compute)

~~~
jaredallard
Yeah, probably should.

~~~
yellowapple
On the other hand, if you could get Triton running on Triton, it'd mean I
could run a media server off the SmartOS box I've got at home (or the multiple
SmartOS boxen I've got at work) :)

------
mike-cardwell
What's the best way of following this project? I want to be kept up to date on
progress. Is there an RSS feed or an announcement list?

~~~
jaredallard
I don't have anything currently, but I'll see what I can do about getting some
sort of announcement list and will ping you. Ideas are welcome!

